# Motan Safety Absorbent as shrimp & Plant substrate!!



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

Here is a tidbit of information spawn from a thread in GTAA and PTdotNET.

This is a hard clay that's kilned dried, and apparently doesn't break down with time. I appears to strip KH from the water, lowering pH.

Most importantly it is made of Montmorillonite clay which has been claimed to be good for shrimps.

Here is a link to the company's product.

I think it's pretty low cost also!

Hope this help.

Good luck.

PS: Looking for some Fendbendazole, Panacur. Please PM me.


----------

